# Pictures from Vienna - Haus des Meeres



## Capt Lightning (Dec 5, 2022)

The Haus des Meeres is an aquarium / zoo in a converted 11 storey ww2 flak tower.



A view from the restaurant on the top floor.  We had a hot chocolate with rum to drink.





This was one BIG python.



And a monster of a crocodile.


----------



## Been There (Dec 6, 2022)

I was in Vienna back in the late 1980’s. We stopped at. U.S. base while training with the Austrian Air Force. I even enjoyed the food they served. I didn’t get to tour any parts of the country, but what I did see was beautiful.


----------

